# edd donation in cyprus



## luckycharm (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone , not sure where i should be posting this but anyway here goes. I am totally new to all this forum stuff so please excuse my clumsiness.  I am a 43 year old Irish woman who is looking into egg donation due to my age and lack of time . finances are also a considertion and i was just wondering if anybody on here could tell me about an egg donation clinic called "northcyprusivf.net. I am very impressed with their website and their facilities and would totally apreciate if anybody has had anybody has had experience with them at all. Oh and best of luck to us all in our incredible journeys!!!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry lucky charm - no experience of this clinic - maybe post in the Cyprus thread and see if any one there can help you .
Best of luck XXX


----------

